# Alternative for Fluance AVBP2's



## rpureber (Jun 8, 2010)

I was told today that the new run of AVBP2's wouldn't be ready for at least 6 months and they could give no further time-frame information.

TV: Samsung 58'' B550
Receiver: Onkyo 707
Fronts: Fluance AV938's
Center: Fluance AVSC
Sub: Cadence CSX-15
Temporary surrounds: Bose 100's

What could be a good alternative to the AVBP2's to match my setup... or would it be better just to keep using the Bose 100's and wait?

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on how much you want to spend?


----------



## rpureber (Jun 8, 2010)

Around the same as the AVBP2's... $100 +/-... I think they were going to be $140 shipped.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

rpureber said:


> Around the same as the AVBP2's... $100 +/-... I think they were going to be $140 shipped.


When I bought mine (that I only used for a couple of months, then went to storage), I look around for bipolar speakers and they cost more than the AVP2's. Maybe if you look around for used speakers you can find something or wait until they're in production again, in the mean time use your current speakers :huh:


----------

